# NotAus oder gefährlich?



## Manfred Stangl (27 Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Kollegen!

So nach dem Motto: "Ich hätte da mal ne Frage"
In Anhang ist ein Auszug aus einem Stromlaufplan einer Maschine über die ich gestolpert bin. Neu und schon vollständig bezahlt. :-(
Also ich komm zu besagter Seite und denke, dass da der NotAus fehlt.
Der Öffner unterbricht nur die Spulenspannung der beiden Schütze (Siemens 3RT1026 und 3RT1015)
Zur Maschine: Die ist ein Vollautomat: zuführen - füllen - auswerfen. Sie stopft Pyrotechnik in kleine Aluzylinder, die auf einem Rundtakttisch transportiert werden. Soweit find ich sicher, da die einzige Öffnung eine Klappe ist, die bei öffnen den Auto Betrieb abschaltet und die Maschine stoppt. ABER: dieser Schalter ist kein Schalter, sondern ein stinkordinärer Näherungsschalter. Der ist natürlich mit einem Metallplättchen überbrückt (bedämpft).
Ich lese mich erst seit kurzer Zeit in diese Thematik ein. Darum meine Frage "Das ist doch Schwachsinn und Gefährlich, oder?"
Ich muß die Maschine für eine andere Anwendung zu einem Halbautomaten umbauen wo die Bedienerin bei geöffneter Klappe hantieren muss.
Also hab ich mir eine Zweihandsteuerung gebastelt auch gleich je einen NotAus dazu (beides 2kanalig) und eine easy safety. Da sollt ich doch die beiden Schütze auch gleich über die easy ansteuern, und den bestehenden NotAus 2kanalig ausführen.
Ist das dann over oder under?

Anmerkung: die CPU ist eine 314C2DP - aus die Maus, da ist nix F!


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ist das wirklich ein ganz normaler Ini? In meiner alten Firma haben wir auch schon sichere Initiatoren verbaut...Allerdings gingen die dann auf spezielle Auswertermodule.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ist das wirklich ein ganz normaler Ini?


JA, unglaublich, aber er isses.



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> In meiner alten Firma haben wir auch schon sichere Initiatoren verbaut...Allerdings gingen die dann auf spezielle Auswertermodule.


 
Ich glaub die kennen das nicht.


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Januar 2010)

Hat das Ding denn einen Prüfnachweis vom Hersteller? Oder wolltet Ihr vielleicht einfach nur sparen?


----------



## Rudi (27 Januar 2010)

_@_Manfred Stangl
Da hast Du ja jetzt durch den Umbau eine gute Möglichkeit alles perfekt zu machen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 Januar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> _@_Manfred Stangl
> Da hast Du ja jetzt durch den Umbau eine gute Möglichkeit alles perfekt zu machen.


 
Und genau das habe ich vor!


----------



## Beren (27 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Januar 2010)

http://www.ifm-electronic.com/ifmde/web/pselect2!1_20_10_30.html


Sowas in der Art... Wir hatten den quaderförmigen.


----------



## TeaKay (27 Januar 2010)

Hauptsache dein Kunde zahlt auch dafür.

Wie willst du das denn jetzt realiesieren. Willst du ein Paar Pilz Relais einbauen oder über SafetySPS Module.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 Januar 2010)

Beitrag #1 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zweihandsteuerung gebastelt auch gleich je einen NotAus dazu (beides 2kanalig) und eine easy safety. Da sollt ich doch die beiden Schütze auch gleich über die easy ansteuern, und den bestehenden NotAus 2kanalig ausführen.


 
Ich hab mir eine easy zugelegt und mach jetzt meinen Not-Aus den ursprünglichen Not-Aus und die Zweihand darüber. Basta!
Beim ursprünglichen Not-Aus, der die beiden Schütze schaltet, mach ich noch 2 Relais dazwischen damit ich sie in Serie hängen kann.
Also das angehängte Bild und dazu noch die (alt und neu) Not-Aus Taster


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

Denke bitte daran, dass Du eine CE-konforme Maschine modifizierst.
Mit dem Ini kann die Maschine niemals CE-konform sein. erst mal Nachbesserung vom Hersteller verlangen.

Durch  den Umbau der Maschine ist der Betreiber der Maschine außerdem verpflichtet die CE-Konformität nachzuweisen, da mit sicherheit eine wesentliche Veränderung stattfindet.

Um die Klappe sicher zu überwachen wäre der Einsatz eines Scharnier-Schutztürschalters von Pilz mit nachgeschalteten Not-Aus Schaltgerärt möglich. 

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Rudi (29 Januar 2010)

Und nichts vergessen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Pyrotechnik noch mehr Spaß bereitet.


----------



## volker (2 Februar 2010)

in deiner safty version vermisse ich die rückführung der schütze.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (3 Februar 2010)

volker schrieb:


> in deiner safty version vermisse ich die rückführung der schütze.


 
Hi volker!
Wenn du das angehängte Bild meinst, dass ist aus dem safey handbuch ein Beispiel einer Zweihandsteuerung *vde*.


----------

